# EN: way to-infinitive / way of + V-ing



## coccinelle

Should I say "a way to do something" or "a way of doing something" ?
Thanks


----------



## jann

both are correct, and both mean the same thing.  because it uses the infinitive "to do," the first is ever-so-slightly more active an expression.


----------



## Maryse

Hi everyone !
I need to summarize an article in the newspaper, but I don't know how to put the end of the sentence :
"Garry Kasparov used to be a famous world chess champion. Yet, since he’s retired, he has certainly not been living in obscurity. On the contrary, he has chosen a different, yet highly complementary way *to express himself:* politics." 

Would you use "way TO express" or "way OF expressing" ?
I never know...

Thanks
Maryse


----------



## Suehil

I don't think it makes a lot of difference, either would be correct.  I'm not sure, however, what you mean by 'complementary' in this context?


----------



## Maryse

Suehil said:


> I don't think it makes a lot of difference, either would be correct. I'm not sure, however, what you mean by 'complementary' in this context?


 
Thanks for answering.
I use "complementary" because the text explains that Kasparov uses his chess skills (strategy...) in politics too.
Maybe I should try to express this differently...


----------



## Suehil

Then I would suggest '..he has chosen a different way to use his strategic skills...'  Maybe in the whole context it is more clear, but 'complementary' suggests that the two support each other in some way, rather than that he uses the same skills.


----------



## Maryse

OK. Thanks !


----------



## doth71

Hello, 

I'd like to know the difference between ' a way of+ Ving' and ' way to+ BV' to translate 'une façon de faire qqchose' in French.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## avignon81

I think these can generally be used interchangeably. Is there a specific phrase that you're trying to create? It depends on the context.


----------



## doth71

I don't have any example for the moment yet I just want to know if there is a difference between tthe -ing form and 'to + verb'.
Is the enunciator's point of view exactly the same?


----------



## bellygroove99

I believe so. Maybe if you could make up a few phrases we could give you our opinions on them


----------



## doth71

I have an example now! 
How would you translate: 'c'est la meilleure façon de faire les choses'?
thanks


----------



## bellygroove99

I'd say 'it's the best way of doing things.
But you could equally say 'it's the best way to do things' and the meaning stays the same.


----------



## FAC13

Yes both can be used interchangeably.

And if you want yet another alternative, in English we are fond of using the passive voice: "it's the best way for things to be done".


----------

